# First outdoor grow......



## MARY-JANE (Sep 9, 2009)

:hubba: This is my first outdoor grow what do ya'll think bout um.....


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy _schmoley and a purple cow_!!!!! Thats Nice


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2009)

congrats mary mary!.. looks like a wonderfull thing you have goin' on tha'r..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is some better pics of the grow...enjoy


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 9, 2009)

let me know if there is something I can do to fattin' up the budz...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 9, 2009)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> Holy _schmoley and a purple cow_!!!!! Thats Nice


 
May I ask what is a purple cow??? Never heard of that before...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice!  Good luck with finishing them up!  Don't be afraid to hit them with a little more nutes...  Who knows though.  You are the one there feeling them up.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2009)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> May I ask what is a purple cow??? Never heard of that before...


.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

they look wonderfull Mary..keep doing what ya doing..they will fatten up more here in a few weeks..thanks for shareing..


*Hick*..does that give purple milk too?   that would be Grape flavor  right?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 10, 2009)

*looking good maryjane *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

Green Mojo  to help fatten your ladies up


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2009)

nice All you need is time to fatten up those hens  A few more weeks of nutritional love will do wonders.Don't over feed.Once every week or two depending on what your using or what is in the soil.Low *N* (nitrogen)higher *P* (Phosphorous) and *K* (potassium) should remain about the same  Looks good my man
Stay Cool


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I have three difrrent nuts I can us but don't know which one I should use; can ya'll help me out here thanks.

 MG 12-9-6
FF cha-ching 9-50-10
supper bloom 12-55-6


----------



## 420benny (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy M-J. Nice looking girls you have. Some cheap plastic flowers tied on them could look like a rose bush hedge from a neighbor's view. See pic 1. As far as nutes, I would go with either of the last 2. I won't use MG anything. Besides it is strong toward N,the others have what you want. Start off on the weak side and add more each feeding. Maybe someone who has used those nutes can tell you more. I personally haven't tried either, but lots of folks here have.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

:yeahthat: on the nutes. A few plastic vines help hide your plants. Try to find some that look  like poison ivy.


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice grow you got going on...keep it green


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 12, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy M-J. Nice looking girls you have. Some cheap plastic flowers tied on them could look like a rose bush hedge from a neighbor's view. See pic 1. As far as nutes, I would go with either of the last 2. I won't use MG anything. Besides it is strong toward N,the others have what you want. Start off on the weak side and add more each feeding. Maybe someone who has used those nutes can tell you more. I personally haven't tried either, but lots of folks here have.


 
So maybe I'm better off using #2 than 9-50-10 FF Cha Ching..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

what ever you choice be sure to start giving the nutes at 1/4 strength and incress a little at ever feeding til end of grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello  *Mary*...IMO...use the cha ching  from Fox farm...That  is the the finnishing  nute..Good luck  and keep us posted...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you very much, this info was very helpful. I'll keep ya'll posted on whats going on...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 13, 2009)

enjoy....pic 1 ww
pic 2 atf


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm...yummy buds ya got there....


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 15, 2009)

I know everyone likes porn so here go some for ya'll.......

pic 1 G13  {Jus to let ya'll know the G-13 went in to flowering late. She did not start flowering as the ww & atf.

Pic 2 & 3 ATF {My atf has swelled up nicely. I took a sample to smoke and it smoke very good. Fruity, It has a great head and body high. That is what I'm looking for as I am a mmp. I think she might be ready at the end of the month.

And 

Pic 4 & 5 WW


----------



## kultivator (Sep 15, 2009)

nice bud porn mary-jane.:holysheep:  looking good keep up the good work.:clap: :lama: :clap:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice...Fattening up just like you wanted  Great Job my man
Stay Cool


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice grow mary-jane. ...

hope you stayed with the ff cha ching. it looks as if you did...

enjoy the fruits of your labor...  ...


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2009)

can we say YUMMY


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 20, 2009)

well here is a some more pics of the crop......:holysheep:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 21, 2009)

i went outside yesterday after the rain had went away to check the the plants to see if any of them was still wet. that way if they were, i was going to shake the the plants branch by branch. But to my surprise my atf seem to start have bud rot. i said well i'll be damn. So i had to save my baby before she went sour on me. i'm pissed but still calm. I checked the rest of the girls and they r doing just fine, only my atf almost went sour on me. I will have new pics up soon so ya'll can see.


----------

